# Metal halides



## andy (29 Nov 2007)

I have the possibility of a 48 x 22 (w) x 28 (h) "in the wall" tank when we have some building work done at home after christmeas.

The set up will be for a planted tank and will also include a sump (ex-salty here and you never know when you might go back) But i was wondering about running the tank with 2 x 150w, 5200k metal halides....This will give me roughly 3 wpg. Presurised CO2 will be used too.

What do you think....a bit OTT or will they work well ?

Any help or suggestions would be welcome

Andy


----------



## Tom (29 Nov 2007)

Jevs?   

I'm running the same lighting over my 5x2x2 at college, and the plants are growing like mad and I'm having trouble keeping up with the CO2 useage!! That's quite high but should work ok if you balance CO2 and ferts well (or as I found out you get a big mess!!   )  

Have you got any plans for fertilising/substrate etc? EI will probably be the cheapest way to do it. 

Tom


----------



## andy (29 Nov 2007)

Yeah...tis jevs mate.

EI ???....i'm a bit new to this planted tank stuff so not up with the abbreviations too much.

I will probably use Jonh Innes no 1 potting compost with black sand on top....unless you have any suggestions without breaking the bank ?

I'll probably be going down the fire extinguisher route for CO2 so i should be able to get loads in there.

Cheers mate

Andy


----------



## Tom (29 Nov 2007)

EI is Estimative index 

http://www.fishforums.net/content/Plant ... x-Article/

You might be able to add some laterite to the soil but I've never used soil with EI before so I don't know how that will work out. 

Tom


----------

